# Schalter anschließen (230VAC)



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

*Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Moin, wir renovieren grad unser Bad und möchten 2 Steckdosen und einen Schalter dafür einbauen. Aber der Schalter bietet 8 Möglichkeiten in denen man eine Ader anschließen kann und ich weiß net, welche Ader jetzt wo rein kommt. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, hab den Schalter fotografiert.

Am besten jemand verbindet einfach die Punkte wie es sein soll un ich leg dann die Drähte so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Und wagt euch hier alles mit Behauptungen über die Unfähigkeit des jeweils Anderen zuzuspammen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Ist der Schalter beleuchtet?

Ansonsten:

Pe auf Pe
N auf N
L1 auf L
A2 auf L1 geschaltet

Darfst du aber nur wenn mit 10A abgesichert ist.

Lass das dann noch von nem Elektriker vor Ort überprüfen, ich hab das Schaltbild nur schnell überflogen.

Nimm am besten Wago Klemmen.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Ja, der Schalter is beleuchtet.

Abgesichert is mit 16A, da hat mein Vadda beim kauf net aufgepasst. Aber an die Steckdosen sollen nur Waschmaschine und Trockner, da sollts ja keine probleme geben wenn die zusammen unter 2300W verbrauchen, oder?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Bist du eigentlich........?! Das sind induktive Lasten (zumindestens die Waschmaschine), da sollte man mit Schützen arbeiten...

Zudem brauchen die ordentlich Strom, gerade die Waschmaschine hat nen hohen Anlaufstrom, sprich die Kontakte in dem Schalter können dir wegbrutzeln.

Bei nem Fernseher oder ner Stereoanlage (außer PA hrhr) kann man solche Spielchen schon betreiben, aber nicht an solchen Lasten.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Finger weg davon!!! Du DARFST das nicht machen! Da zahlt Dir keine Versicherung wenn was passiert! 
Btw. müssen alle Steckdosen die für einen Laien erreichbar sind zusätzlich mit einem Fi abgesichert sein.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Der Strom geht über einen Sicherungskasten mit FI und ich lass es von einem ausgebildeten Elektriker abnehmen bevor ich das anschließ, es geht mir nur um die Verdrahtung des Schalters.


----------



## Sash (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

oh man, eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht mehr posten, aber bevor du sch.. baust. 
mit dem schalter steuere nicht die geräte, der verträgt die leistung nicht. waschmaschine und trockner läßt man normalerweise direkt am strom, ohne schalter. wenn doch, immer einen schalter wählen der drauf ausgelegt mehr als beide maschinen gleichzeitig ziehen können auszuhalten. dazu im fachhandel von einem was empfehlen lassen der ahnung hat. solche schalter wie du da hast sind eigentlich nur für lampen und sowas gedacht. nochwas, eine waschmaschine läuft mehrmals im betrieb neu an, da zieht die mehr strom, also lieber was größeres wählen und unter keinem umständen weniger wie 1,5qmm kabel wählen, bei siemens hatten wir standard immer 2,5 genommen, sicher ist sicher. wegen der sicherung, eine 10A sicherung würde beide geräte wohl nicht schaffen..


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

@kero81:

Blödsinn, zu Hause haben wir keinen einzigen Fi. Wieso nicht? Ganz einfach - Bestandschutz, rüst ich nen FI nach, darf ich die ganze ******* neu machen und darauf hab ich keine Lust. 

Vorgeschrieben ist er für Neubauten, aber für Altbauten nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

@sash: Hab ich meinem Vadda schon gesagt, morgen holt der die Doppelblende für nur die Steckdosen. Kabel is 1,5mm².


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Also unser Trockner und unsere Waschmaschine hängen an unterschiedlichen Kreisen, da sonst die 16A Sicherung bei gleichzeitigem Betrieb fliegt...

Sowohl ein Trockner als auch eine Waschmaschine haben nicht nur einen Motor sondern vor allem auch ein fettes Heizelement und können alleine deutlich über 2000W verbrauchen- abhängig vom Modell reicht eine 10A Sicherung nichtmal für ein Gerät, die Leistung müsste aber eh draufstehen


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Also bisher liefen die auch an einem 16A Stromkreis.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Ja und da hat wahrscheinlich noch der Bestandschutz gegolten.

Theoretisch reicht für den Kram 1,5mm² aus, aber bei Verbrauchern, die länger einen solch hohen Strom brauchen zieht man in der Regel 2,5mm² ein.

Dies ist z.B. beim Backofen, dem Trockner, der Waschmaschine usw. so, denn die laufen oft stundenlang und da wird ne 1,5mm² schon recht warm.

Mit dem Lichtschalter solltest du das aber nicht schalten, da tust du dem Ding keinen Gefallen.


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

würde auch sagen lass die Finger davon ohne es genau zu wissen und ohne Meßgerät würde ich da schon mal gar nicht bei gehen wenn nicht genau weiß , 
*las das lieber einen Elektriker machen* normalerweise wird immer nur eine Phase geschaltet da  wo Saft drauf liegt,
u.a was anderes hat am Lichtschalter nix zu suchen,
außerdem muß für Bad spezielle  Feucht Raum Schalter verwenden werden,
wleche die für Bad geeignet sind damit man keinen Strom Schlag bekommt 
wenn man ma mit nassen Händen das Licht schaltet. 
oft sind die Farben der Leitungen  in den Wohnungen nicht immer die Farben oft  vertauscht ...
wenn dir die Bude eines Tages mal ab fackelt und sich heraus stellt,
dass das Leihen Haft und Dau mäßig  gemacht wurde und nicht den Vorschriften entspricht, bekommst du keinen Cent von der Versicherung 
und wenn jemand daruch zu schaden kommt bekommste ein verfahren noch dazu an den Hals .


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Das mit dem Schalter hat sich erledigt, wir lassen den weg. Wir ham '95 gebaut und die Kabel auch vom Elektriker verlegen lassen. So wies aussieht sin in der Waschküche auch nur 1,5mm² und da is bisher nie was auch nur warm geworden. Ich denk mal, problematisch wirds nur, wenn Fön (2 kW ) und Waschmaschine oder Trockner laufen, da wird dann vermutlich die Sicherung rausfliegen.


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

eine Waschmaschine zieht auch meist nur 650/750 Watt 
und das nur in der Heiz Phase, 
ein Haar Trockener dagegen oft bis 1050 Watt,
der ein oder andere Staubsauger auch 650 bis 1000 Watt
(ma so nebenei, gibt auch PCs die fast so viel verbrauchen )
also keine Panik das ist noch im grünen Bereich ...
eine Waschmaschine  braucht keinen verstärken Stromanschluß 
eher der e-Herd in der Küche .

eine Klima Analge zieht oft  900 bis 2050 Watt genau so 
der E-Herd wenn alles an ist !

(nur sollte man nicht mehrere Verbraucher die 1000 Watt Verbrauchen 
alle an nur eine Leitung  hängen, das also  schön aufteilen )

so das hier mal ein Vergleicht  ist


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Seih bitte einfach nur ruhig.

Gerade der Motor eine Waschmaschine ist ne tolle induktive Last und da brutzeln einem gern die Kontakte weg.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

alleine das Heizelement von meinem alten Trockner hat 2050W...


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

zufälligerweise kann ich die Typen Bez. der Geräte lesen
wo sich immer eine Watt Angabe  befindet,
warscheinlich hast du noch ein Uralt Teil das 30zig Jahre alt ist, das sind
u.a kleine Strom fresser heute   ,
meine zieht beim Heizen ca. 650 Watt und beim Schleudern nur 70 Watt ,
habe ich nach gemessen , 
die Lumpen und Motoren ziehen nicht viel Strom.

oder wird hier von einer Waschmaschine in der Größen Ordnung wie in einem Waschsalon gesprochen?
da kommt das schon  fast hin mit ~1500 bis ~2000 Watt 
aber nicht so eine kleine die in jedem Haushalt steht 
und Neuere Modelle sind  auch noch Sparsamer als alte 20zig Jahre alte, 
das ist wie beim den  Kühlschränken  heute.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Auaaua.

Neuere brauchen in der Regel weniger Wasser, aber Energie brauchen se trotzdem in etwa die gleiche, denn es gilt weiterhin der Energieerhaltungssatz und wenn die Warmwasser braucht, dann erhitzt die das, leistungsmäßig gibt es da kaum Unterschiede zwischen früher und heute.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schalter anschließen (230VAC)*

Hab nochma geguckt, anscheinend hängen die Geräte in der Waschküche an verschiedenen Stromkreisen, ich werd dochmal meinen Onkel (den bereits erwähnten Elektriker) hinzuziehen, der soll sich das lieber mal angucken.


----------

